# The Modern Cowan



## My Freemasonry (Sep 8, 2016)

By Floren L. Quick

In Scotland, the operative Mason knew cowans to be ignorant builders who put stones together without mortar. They piled rough fieldstones into a wall without hewing them true, or squaring them. They masqueraded as Masters, but they did not have the Word.

Now and again, today - fortunately not too often - we find a modern equivalent of the operative imposter. One such is the Mason who manages a place in an officer's line with little or no effect of his own to deserve it. With only that exertion that is necessary to maintain his place, he continues to advance in line until he receives the jewels and honours that he prizes so highly. But he does not know the Constitution, and he does not understand the traditions and dignity of the Craft. As a presiding officer, his vocal ability is more noteworthy than his executive ability; and when his term is ended, he is seldom seen until another honour or prize appears to be within his grasp.

He is a contemporary builder who works without the benefit of the mortar of real enthusiasm or accomplishments. His structure is liken unto the rough stone wall, having little beauty of value. He is the cowans of modern speculative Masonry.

He is to be pitied, for he is a Masonic failure. His honours are shallow. Bringing no interest to his position, he received little of the satisfaction and respect that belong to the real Master.

Masonry has failed to reach him with a clear understanding of those marks of true devotion which she has to offer. He never knows the opportunities that the Craft makes available to those who diligently seek them. He misses the opportunities that the Craft makes available to strive for a just and worthy cause. He misses the opportunity for continuing fellowship and friendship. He misses the opportunity for loyalty and devotion. He misses the opportunity for development of his executive, intellectual and oratorical abilities. And most of all, he misses the opportunity for service - to God - to his community - and to his fellow man.

These are the jewels that Masonry has to offer, but in his quest for position and honours, the modern cowan misses them. Like the operative cowan, he does not have the Word.

-reprinted from the Masonic Shimbun in the GLBC Bulletin, Nov. '79


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 8, 2016)

Hmmm remind u of someone recently?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## coachn (Sep 8, 2016)

And now, the rest of the story...

http://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2013/06/the-hole-story.html


----------



## goomba (Sep 8, 2016)

coachn said:


> And now, the rest of the story...
> 
> http://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2013/06/the-hole-story.html



Hey Coach are you impersonating Paul Harvey?


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 8, 2016)

goomba said:


> Hey Coach are you impersonating Paul Harvey?


Paul Harvey went to my high school, you know.

Yes, we all know folk like that, but I am uncomfortable with public complaints about our foibles.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Sep 8, 2016)

My Freemasonry said:


> View attachment 5270
> 
> By Floren L. Quick
> 
> ...



I like that


----------



## Bloke (Sep 9, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> .........Yes, we all know folk like that, but I am uncomfortable with public complaints about our foibles.



I hear you Brother, but then I always remind myself; " brotherly love, relief, and *truth* "....


----------



## Bloke (Sep 9, 2016)

JamestheJust said:


> I once asked that in lodge:  I see brotherly love and I see relief, but where should I look to see truth.
> 
> There was silence.


It's one of the harder questions freemasonry offers, but ultimately i try to put my trust in the gaotu


----------



## Bloke (Sep 9, 2016)

JamestheJust said:


> I once asked that in lodge:  I see brotherly love and I see relief, but where should I look to see truth.
> 
> There was silence.


But on a more elementary level, I would have pointed to the VSL, working tools and finally the G hanging from the ceiling and the truth of geometry......


----------



## Ressam (Sep 9, 2016)

JamestheJust said:


> I once asked that in lodge:  I see brotherly love and I see relief, but where should I look to see truth.
> 
> There was silence.



Greetings, Mr.James!
It's all about outlook.
The Essence Of Humans.
Positive or Negative.
Good or Evil. 
Inside.
Optimism or Pessimism.
To Be or Not To Be.


----------



## Ressam (Sep 9, 2016)

Truth does not need to be discovered. It's just existing & just need to be understood.
Truth is something - That Independent from Human Desires. It gives us not that what we want, but, what we need. Truth is - The GAOTU's Plan. Towards Humanity. We must fullfill  The Universe. Transfigure The Material World. By The Immortal Souls.
But, firstly -- satan(don't confuse with Lucifer, The Extraterrestrial Civilization Boss) must dissappear.
After that -- Doors to The Universe will be Opened to Humanity.


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 9, 2016)

Bloke said:


> I hear you Brother, but then I always remind myself; " brotherly love, relief, and *truth* "....


But outside the confines of lodge?

Perhaps I've just found the complaints tiresome, and wish to hear of the joy of Freemasonry.


----------



## Bloke (Sep 9, 2016)

Glen Cook said:


> But outside the confines of lodge?
> 
> Perhaps I've just found the complaints tiresome, and wish to hear of the joy of Freemasonry.



What gives you joy in Freemasonry Glen ?


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 9, 2016)

Ressam said:


> But, firstly -- satan(don't confuse with Lucifer, The Extraterrestrial Civilization Boss) must dissappear.
> After that -- Doors to The Universe will be Opened to Humanity.


You were doing so good right up untill this point



Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Ressam (Sep 9, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> You were doing so good right up untill this point
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



What's wrong?


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 9, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> You were doing so good right up untill this point
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


More entertainment.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 9, 2016)

Ressam said:


> What's wrong?


U were talking about truth and life ect ect(pretty sure u copied that from.somewhere else) and it souded like good.  Then u started talking about.lucifer being the god of the aliens....


----------



## coachn (Sep 9, 2016)

> Truth does not need to be discovered. It's just existing & just need to be understood.


Perhaps in your reality.  Mine requires a heavy duty BS detector and a plow.


----------



## coachn (Sep 9, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> U were talking about truth and life ect ect(pretty sure u copied that from.somewhere else) and it souded like good.  Then u started talking about.lucifer being the god of the aliens....


That happens only when the protective tin foil hat is not put on tight enough to prevent the alien rays from affecting the brain.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 9, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> U were talking about truth and life ect ect(pretty sure u copied that from.somewhere else) and it souded like good.  Then u started talking about.lucifer being the god of the aliens....


He's funny if nothing else.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 9, 2016)

Thats one of the hards to read things ive ever read


----------



## coachn (Sep 9, 2016)

> Since we mostly believe what is written in modern versions of the Bible, we tend to regard Ezekiel 1:16 as being metaphorical rather than literal.
> 
> "The appearance of the wheels and their works [is] as the colour of beryl, and one likeness [is] to them four, and their appearances and their works [are] as it were the wheel in the midst of the wheel. *17*On their four sides, in their going they go, they turn not round in their going. *18*As to their rings, they are both high and fearful, and their rings [are] full of eyes round about them four. *19*And in the going of the living creatures, the wheels go beside them, and * in the living creatures being lifted up from off the earth*, lifted up are the wheels."
> 
> ...


Only when the stuff being smoked is not off the usual shelves.


----------



## SimonM (Sep 10, 2016)

JamestheJust said:


> Since we mostly believe what is written in modern versions of the Bible, we tend to regard Ezekiel 1:16 as being metaphorical rather than literal.
> 
> Thus we are able to disregard the mechanical descriptions of the wheels in which the creatures are lifted up.  This allows us to separate the angels and demons of the OT from any sense of traveling in a physical craft.
> 
> ...



If we accept the existance of God, then its not unreasonable to believe that angels exists as well. If angels exist, we can probably meet and communicate with them under the right circumstances. 
I see no reason to add the theory of extra terrestials to this, rather I find it more probable that persons who claim to have seen UFOs have had visions of angels. 

The idea that angels should look like cute chubby children with wings is a recent idea. Remember that some angels in the scripture start their conversations with humans with "Be not afraid". That makes me think that some angels can look really scary (and/or weird) when they appear.


----------



## coachn (Sep 10, 2016)

Oh Lordy!  It's time to "ignore" yet another poster...


----------



## Bloke (Sep 10, 2016)

SimonM said:


> If we accept the existance of God, then its not unreasonable to believe that angels exists as well. If.......



Goodness knows what is or is not reasonable, but I do love the way people will espouse a belief in God, then deny *any* other kind of Supernatural (being?) force or event. I believe there is stuff out there we don't understand.

The ancients worked out the level of a tide was linked to the phase of the moon, and science has been able to detail that relationship and maybe a lot of other stuff we don't understand will be explained.

But Faith in God(s), frankly it's a bit ridiculous in itself, as such, as a non-atheist,  it's a bit silly to dismiss other supernatural phenomenon.

I think extraterrestrials are much easier because we're talking physical world. Given the size of "space" I'd bet money that life exists somewhere else and I would not be so conceited to assume were the smartest entity on offer (kinda scarey either way lol).... but i doubt the lizard men are amongst us... lol.

This stuff is hard, because once you open one door to the silly, where does it stop? But as  freemason with a belief in the gaotu, I have to acknowledge  I'm already through the silly door....


----------



## Ressam (Sep 11, 2016)

JamestheJust said:


> Leaving aside that "truth" is a reification https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reification_(fallacy)  I would be interested in what sort of processes you use to approach and understand truth.



The Function of Mind(Body) is -- Knowledge.
The Function of Souls -- To Believe(Faith).
Who are you, Mr.James?
Body or Soul?


----------



## Ressam (Sep 11, 2016)

coachn said:


> That happens only when the protective tin foil hat is not put on tight enough to prevent the alien rays from affecting the brain.View attachment 5274


Greetings, Coach!
You know that -- The Prophet Moses statue?
IMHO, they were "rays" on his head.


----------



## Ressam (Sep 11, 2016)

SimonM said:


> If we accept the existance of God, then its not unreasonable to believe that angels exists as well. If angels exist, we can probably meet and communicate with them under the right circumstances.
> I see no reason to add the theory of extra terrestials to this, rather I find it more probable that persons who claim to have seen UFOs have had visions of angels.
> 
> The idea that angels should look like cute chubby children with wings is a recent idea. Remember that some angels in the scripture start their conversations with humans with "Be not afraid". That makes me think that some angels can look really scary (and/or weird) when they appear.



Angels are -- Souls, not incarnated to bodies.
Extraterrestrial Civilizations are different Beings.


----------



## Ressam (Sep 11, 2016)

Mr. James!
Is that correct information -- 
that Ezekiel in his Book, wrote sth. about "too many reptiles" in The Temple?


----------



## coachn (Sep 11, 2016)

And yet another wonderful topic derailed...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 11, 2016)

Wow....things are certainly getting deep (or weird) here!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 11, 2016)

I feel like Ressam is sitting in front of his computer in his moms basement laughing his butt off at James...

If im.wrong though why dont you guys move this convo into the PMs....


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 11, 2016)

Back on topic....what are someways that these "modern cowans"  can be brought into the fold and encouraged to be productive members of the lodge


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 11, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> I feel like Ressam is sitting in front of his computer in his moms basement laughing his butt off at James...
> 
> If im.wrong though why dont you guys move this convo into the PMs....


***snicker snicker***


----------



## Ressam (Sep 11, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> I feel like Ressam is sitting in front of his computer in his moms basement laughing his butt off at James...
> 
> If im.wrong though why dont you guys move this convo into the PMs....


Your "feelings" are wrong Mr.Madsen.
But, it's normal. It's OK.
"Soldier" must be stupid.
Keep do your 'service', "toy".


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 11, 2016)

Ressam said:


> Your "feelings" are wrong Mr.Madsen.
> But, it's normal. It's OK.
> "Soldier" must be stupid.
> Keep do your 'service', "toy".


"Soldier must be stupid", No, I don't think so. He's a man that puts his country's needs before his own. I admire him.
"Keep do your service toy", I don't even know what this means but this is normal with your posts.
You're just a troll whom I usually find amusing with your silly posts, but not this time.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 11, 2016)

And the Radical comes out......


----------



## coachn (Sep 11, 2016)

[QUOTE"]Your "feelings" are wrong Mr.Madsen.
But, it's normal. It's OK.
"Soldier" must be stupid.
Keep do your 'service', "toy".[/QUOTE]
An attack for sure.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 11, 2016)

Salty posts by numerous members. Kinda disappointed. Thread locked.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

